# Wasserkuehlungs Set mit GraKa Kuehler - hab nur Passive Kuehlung :)



## exitboy (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das "Reserator 1 plus" Wasserkuehlungsset gekauft. Jetzt habe ich gerade gemerkt, dass in dem Rechner wo ich es einsetzen wollte, eine passiv gekuehlte Grafik Karte drin ist, ich aber nach der Anleitung, den Grafikchip mit in das System einbinden soll.

Ich bin jetzt etwas ratlos, kann ich den einfach weglassen? oder soll ich stattdessen den einfach im Gehaeuse irgendwo rumbaumeln lassen Weil so richtig was einstellen, wie viel der Kuehlt usw. kann man glaube ich nicht.

Hilfe


----------



## Basy (2. Oktober 2007)

Na klar kannst du ihn weglassen, hauptsache Du hast einen geschlossen Kreislauf.


----------



## exitboy (2. Oktober 2007)

jetzt hab ich alles angeschlossen und den Rechner gestartet, jetzt steigt bei mir die CPU Temperatur richtig hoch, >80

Ist das normal? Wo kann ich einen fehler gemacht haben?
Zu wenig waermeleitpaste?

Laut anleitung habe ich alles richtig gemacht.
2 Liter Destiliertes Wasser, 500ml diese Kuehlfluessigkeit.


----------



## Basy (2. Oktober 2007)

nicht normal, ausschalten, ausschalten und vom anderem Rechner sich hier wieder melden. Temperatur muss unter 70 Grad sein


----------



## Basy (2. Oktober 2007)

exitboy hat gesagt.:


> jetzt hab ich alles angeschlossen und den Rechner gestartet, jetzt steigt bei mir die CPU Temperatur richtig hoch, >80
> 
> Ist das normal? Wo kann ich einen fehler gemacht haben?
> Zu wenig waermeleitpaste?
> ...



Soll das ein Scherz sein? Ein CPU über 80 Grad ist der Tod eines jedem CPU's. Was hast Du da gemacht? Ich hoff, Du hast Dich mit WaKü-Systeme und max.CPU-Temperaturen vorher beschäfftigt? Geh nochmal alles durch.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (4. Oktober 2007)

Du kannst ja inzwischen schonmal ein Grab für dein Mainboard schaufeln....weil durch eine Wakü sinkt die Lebenszeit eines Motherboards erheblich, da die Abluft des Prozessorlüfters das Mainboard (hauptsächlich die Elkos) mitkühlt.

Der passiv Kühler auf der Graka braucht trotzdem einen Luftstrom von Gehäuselüfter, damit genug Kühlung gewährleistet wird. Sonst steht die Luft und die Hitze breitet sich wie eine Wasserwelle aus.


----------



## exitboy (4. Oktober 2007)

moin,

so 80 Grad hat er ueberstanden  ist eh nen alter CPU (1200 MhZ), der nur noch als Server mit 2GB RAM fungiert. Von der Performance her kann ich nicht klagen.

Aber trotzdem. Ich werde das die kommenden Tage nochmal probieren, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. Denke mal es lag daran, dass ich beim CPU nur den alten Kuehler abgemacht habe, darauf waren dann 4 Gummi-Nippel und eine kleine 1x1cm grosse Kuehlplatte. Die hab ich drauf gelassen, weil ich dachte, die ist so fest da rauf, dann wird die bestimmt drauf gehoeren. Ich denke das ist dann nicht der Fall :suspekt:


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Oktober 2007)

80°C sind grenzwertig aber man kann mit der CPU noch arbeiten. Vorallem, da Intel ab dem Pentium 4 (Pentium 3 ansatzweise) eine Notabschaltung mit drin hat, die die CPU abschaltet, wenn es zu warm wird.
AMD brannte da noch immer durch. Ob das immer noch der Fall ist weiß ich nicht. Ich habe nichts gegenteiliges gehört.

Und noch etwas: Es heißt *die* CPU... denn Central Processing _Unit_. Und Unit ist bekanntlich weiblich 
Genau wie die deutsche Übersetzung Einheit weiblich ist.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (4. Oktober 2007)

Kluger  Aber Recht hast du
AMD brennt da glaub ich immer noch durch, generell können die CPUs von Intel mehr ab.


----------



## Basy (4. Oktober 2007)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst ja inzwischen schonmal ein Grab für dein Mainboard schaufeln....weil durch eine Wakü sinkt die Lebenszeit eines Motherboards erheblich, da die Abluft des Prozessorlüfters das Mainboard (hauptsächlich die Elkos) mitkühlt.
> 
> Der passiv Kühler auf der Graka braucht trotzdem einen Luftstrom von Gehäuselüfter, damit genug Kühlung gewährleistet wird. Sonst steht die Luft und die Hitze breitet sich wie eine Wasserwelle aus.




Der kann froh sein, dass der sein CPU noch hat.

Was die Anmerkung zu den Elkos betrifft, kann ich Dir nur teilweise Recht geben. Man kann einen zusätzlichen Lüfter (80iger) einbauen, in meinem Fall befindet der sich bei den Spannungswandler (Bild1). Er versorgt die Spannungswandler als auch die Elkos (Bild2) der CPU's mit Luft.

Was das Thema GraKa und Luftstrom betrifft, hört es sich so an, das man bei einer WaKü auf Gehäuselüfter verzichten könnte. Dem ist nicht so. Auf Gehäuselufter kann man nie verzichten, sie versorgen ein Gehäuse immer mit Frischluft, was auch nötig ist (Bild3).

Zalman Reserator 1 Plus, was ist das? Bei dem Test wurde ein "Intel-lPrescott" CPU benutzt, aber mit einer WaKü und CPU-Temperatur von 60 Grad unter Vollast? Das kann doch keine WaKü sein, oder?

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2005/test_drei_kuehlergiganten/5/

Schaut Euch mein System an, vor, während und nach Vollast an (Bild04, 05, 06). Das


----------



## fluessig (5. Oktober 2007)

Lol Basy hat meinen Tower geklaut und eine Wasserkühlung eingebaut. Ich hab auch den Chieftec Tower mit einem be quiet! Netzteil und den Dämmmatten. Allerdings komplett mit Lüftern gekühlt und einem uralten Athlon XP 3000+ noch so eine Generation von Prozessor, die richtig heiss laufen, aber unter Volllast bin ich etwa 10 °C über deinen Werten - immer noch weit entfernt vom kritischen Bereich.

Mag zwar sein, dass der AMD Prozessor selbst durchschmoren würde, aber eine im BIOS verankerte Funktion schaltet den Rechner ab, sobald er die 80 °C erreicht - was noch nie passiert ist.

@exitboy: Viel Glück beim nächsten Versuch, es muss sich um einen einfachen Montagefehler gehandelt haben.


----------



## exitboy (5. Oktober 2007)

aber meine Frage habt Ihr mir immernoch nicht beantwortet,

was ist mit den 4 Klebepunkten und der Metalkuehlplatte auf dem CPU, die 1x1cm gross ist, muss die ab?


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich hoffe, Du hast gefragt, ob der CPU-Kühlkörper überhaupt für Sockel-A-Prozessoren gedacht ist.

Die Schaumstoff/Gumminippel sind Abstandhalter/Stabilisierer für solche alten Kühler gewesen. An die Metallplatte erinnere ich mich nicht, aber ein Athlon oder Duron der Sockel-A-Generation hatte keinen Heatspreader, also wird dieser wohl zusätzlich angebracht worden sein - Und dann sollte er auch ab, die CPU sollte restlos von irgendwelchen Kleberesten befreit sein, und Du solltest die Stelle mit einer feinen geschlossenen Schicht Wärmeleitpaste bestreichen.  

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube er verwechselt die DIE mit einem Kühlelement... auf keinen Fall abmachen! Im Gegenteil. gerade dieses Teil braucht Kontakt zur Kühlplatte mittels Wärmeleitpaste oder Kühlpads. Und die 4 Pads sind auch nicht verkehrt. Ich würde schaun ob die Pumpe richtig läuft und du genug Wasser eingefüllt hast, da der Reserator ja ein recht großes Ausgleichbecken darstellt. Achte auch darauf, dass sich keine Luft im Kreislauf befindet. 

Zum Reserator 1... Es handelt sich dabei um eine ausgezeichnete komplett passive Wasserkühlung. Dabei wird die Wärme über den 50cm hohen Ausgleichbehälter abgegeben. Funktioniert tadellos. Soviel ich weiß kann man als Erweiterung einen aktiven Lüfter zukaufen, was eigentlich nicht nötig ist.

Edit: Achte auch auf die maximale Höhe, die die Pumüpe überwinden kann. Denn diese ist mit 50cm knapp bemessen. Deswegen sollte der Reserator mit dem Gehäuse auf einer Höhe stehen.


----------



## Basy (6. Oktober 2007)

@ exitboy, meinst Du diese Platte(Bild1)?


Edit: Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, wie Dein CPU eigentlich aussieht. Jetzt verstehe ich auch und erinnere ich mich auch, von welchen Gumminippel hier geschrieben wird.

Die Gumminippel sind Abstandshalter für den Kühlkörper der Luftkühlung (Bild2).

Ich hatte vor 6 Jahren mal einen Athlon XP 1500+ gekauft, der sah genau so aus. Ich hab hier einen Link: http://www.cpu-collection.de/?tn=0&l0=co&l1=AMD&l2=Athlon#A1200AMS3C

Ein Heatspreader war bei mir auch nicht dabei und Wärmeleitpaste hab ich auch nicht gebraucht.

Du gibst ca 150-160€ für eine WaKü aus, für einen CPU der keine WaKü braucht und nicht für einen Sockel A ausgelegt ist?

http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/view.asp?idx=160&code=021


----------

